# real estate job offer



## thomas1991 (May 25, 2014)

I have recently been offered a job with a company called Quantum Real Estate in dubai and wondered if anyone has heard of this company or has any information on them at all?

Also is it normal for a real estate job in dubai to be solely commission based?

Going to be moving out in July for this job so any information/help would be much appreciated!

Cheers.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

AFAIK Most real estate jobs are commission based jobs just like IFA jobs and pretty much any 'sales' role out here.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

If you have no support network of friends or family here it is a MASSIVE risk to move for a commission-only job.

Please think carefully, as if you don't hit your targets you'll more than likely be out on your arse after two months.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

there are a lot of threads on RE jobs here, as well as RE job queries in the salaries thread.

Sit back, have a good read, and then come back with more questions, if it still sounds like a good idea!

As previously noted, your outgoings are going to be huge until your uncertain incomings materialise...


----------



## merynstewart (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi thomas1991,

Did you end up taking the job? I have an upcoming interview with Quantum but unsure about the salary / commission issue. 

How did it go for you?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

I doubt it as he's not returned to the forum since the day he posted it last year!


----------



## merynstewart (Aug 5, 2015)

Haha, yes I see that, oh well! Hope it went well for him whatever he did then!


----------

